# Hank's New Haircut...



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

I just wanted to share with you all Hank's new cut... he went to the groomer's last week (he's almost 11 months old now) since we were getting weary of placing a top knot on him for his obedience classes. Not to mention the grief with the added gender identity issues people had with a male dog in a topknot. :biggrin1:

Here's an older picture of the little one:









Needless to say it was definitely a shock to see all his hair gone (about 1½ inches from his body). Although we think the groomer cut too much off from his bangs, he's definitely easier to comb and brush. And we do love being able to see those eyes. 

As an added bonus - ever since his cut, he's not being confused for the brachiocephalic dogs like the Lhasa Apsos and Shih Tzus. However, I can no longer claim he's an miniature Old English Sheepdog...

All the best.
*'Lo*


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh look at those eyes!!! Look at those eye lashes!!! Hank is stunning!!!!! love the head cock.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh what a cute face  I do have to agree with the obedience- when Isabelle gets bored and wants to get my attention she tries to take out her top knot.... they haven't docked me points before but if she stood up it would be an nq!

Amanda


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Hank looks great! I think your groomer did a wonderful job.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hank was fabulous in his long coat, but I love his haircut too! Look at those eyes! I just heard on an episode of Ceasar this morning that other dogs have a problem with a dog whose eyes they can't see, so who knows.

I think his cut is gorgeous! I understand it's different, but I bet you'll like it too when you get used to it! 

Beverly


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome! He looks fantastic! What fabulous lashes he has!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> Hank was fabulous in his long coat, but I love his haircut too! Look at those eyes! I just heard on an episode of Ceasar this morning that other dogs have a problem with a dog whose eyes they can't see, so who knows.
> 
> I think his cut is gorgeous! I understand it's different, but I bet you'll like it too when you get used to it!
> 
> Beverly


Beverly,
I can now totally relate to all the forum members who feel like they have a different dog after a trim. Needless to say, the whole family is taking a while getting used to his new look. My wife and I will probably try to grow his hair out again once he stops blowing coat. I do remember watching that episode of Cesar as well -- one of the instructors in Hank's class did mention that a topknot or a haircut may help.

Thanks to all for the compliments.

Poornima, Hank's lashes were actually _longer_ (you can actually see it in his avatar when he was a puppy) and my wife was quite saddened that it had been cut this length. I PMd you some info on his cut. To all the forum members who'd PMd, feel free to save these pictures from this post.

Colorado Springs has a number of National Certified Master Groomers and we choose this one, given her gentle and pleasant nature with the dogs and her experience with Havanese.

*'Lo*


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I think he looks fabulous!! You actually lucked out with your groomer....Hank's cut looks like the picture I gave my groomer for the first cut, but somehow it took 3 months of growing hair until he actually looked like that, LOL, so she cut WAAAAAY more off than I had expected. But the hair grows fast, you'll see how quickly he'll be back to the sheepdog look. I think it'll take my groomer and me a few more times to get to the perfect cut, I'll definitely keep these pictures on hand!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Absolutely Fabulous!!!!!!!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> Absolutely Fabulous!!!!!!!


Suzanne,
I actually used many pictures of Sierra as reference for Hank's haircut... you do a great job maintaining her coat. 

*'Lo*


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

WOWEE!

Hank looks FABULOUS! That is one of the best Hav-cuts I've seen! Your groomer really listened to you and must've looked at the pictures closely, I can see the Sierra influence.

A Miniature Sheepdog? LOL! The funniest thing is, I'm sure people BELIEVE you! ound: What is the world coming to? hah.

Kara


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

The cut looks great! Wow, he is veryyy cute! How old is he now?

Ryan


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Hank looks fabulous!! If I thought I could take Doc to a groomer and he'd look like that, I'd do it in a heart beat!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Kara,
In this world of so-called "designer dogs," some people actually did believe me when I said he was a miniature Sheepdog. And at times, I kept them believing..:biggrin1:

Ryan,
Hank is almost 11 months old (next week). His first birthday is the 18th of May

*'Lo*


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Hank is ADORABLE!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hank looks wonderful. I bet he was relieved, too - he could see!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, I LOVE his haircut! He looks great...I may even use his photo to take to my groomer when it's time for Cricket to get groomed if OK with you...


----------



## benimble (Feb 21, 2008)

He is so adorable! I love his eyes and his cut looks great!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hank looks gorgeous in his new cut. I know how you feel. The first time Kodi was groomed, I thought I had the wrong dog.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hank has always been a beautiful hav and I loved him in full coat, but I must say he's drop dead gorgeous in his cut. I think I should bring Milo out to your neck of the woods for a grooming. :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I think I will fly to Colorado next time one of my boys need a cut, Hank looks amazing.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

If we were ever to trim down Sully, THIS would be the haircut we would use!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I always describe the breed to people as looking like miniature sheepdogs too.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

The change may take some getting used to, but that is a fantastic cut! I'm ready to fly to CO if Dusty needs a trim! I'm saving the photos. 
Hank is gorgeous too!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lo,

Hanks haircut is wonderful and if I decide to trim Bugsy, this will be the cut.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Oh, I LOVE his haircut! He looks great...I may even use his photo to take to my groomer when it's time for Cricket to get groomed if OK with you...


Kim,
Feel free to bring Hank's pictures to your groomer. I'd recommend also to bring some of Sierra's, as I used her largely as reference. I also provided this link from our breeder (which has been posted before). As well as photo's from our breeder's web site.

Our groomer actually complemented my thoroughness when I brought her a ½-inch binder with the myriad of photo's I've gathered from this wonderful forum.

Again, thank you all for the compliments... my family was thinking it was too short, but I guess we will get used to it.

*'Lo*


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

He looks fantastic! I much prefer him with the new cut. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Lo - That boy looks just wonderful. You will get used to his new cut very quickly because it is so great to look inot those eyes. Lola and I do alot of obedience work based on eye contact (or the witholding of it) and I really appreciate being able to see her eyes form all angles. Hank's haricut is one of the best I have seen on the forum. Lola's hair is curlier so I can't really ask a groomer to duplicate it, but I can keep pictures of handsome Hank on my wallpaper!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh my! The before and after of gorgeous Hank just took my breath away! He was absolutely darling before, but the AFTER....oh those eyes!!! He's just beautiful...ahem...handsome! I LOVE the cut, it turned out just fabulous. I bet he's more comfortable too.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lo, does Hank's lashes bother him? Lizzie too has very long lashes and I had to trim them a little as they were getting in her eyes all the time. 

I enjoyed the link to your groomers's, thanks for sharing Hank's fabulous pictures.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Lo, does Hank's lashes bother him? Lizzie too has very long lashes and I had to trim them a little as they were getting in her eyes all the time.
> 
> I enjoyed the link to your groomers's, thanks for sharing Hank's fabulolus pictures.


Poornima,
Hank's lashes didn't seem to bother him when they were ultra long. They actually served to shield his eyes from his bangs when his hair was longer.  The links are actually from Hank's breeder (Janet Birdsall, who's actually in this month's Our Havanese ). Our groomer doesn't really have a website since she works exclusively via word of mouth. She is very well known in the grooming community here in Colorado, having over 30 years of experience. She shows West Highland White Terriers as well.

Please update us all when Lizzie gets her new hairdo this Tuesday.

Best wishes,
*'Lo*


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh--those eyes are precious!!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Hank looks adorable in his new cut! I love is long look too. What a GREAT groomer you have there. I'll board the plane to Colorado along with all the others!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

I just love Hanks new 'do', he looks beautiful, er uh, I mean handsome.:brick:
Hank and Bacci almost have the same birthday, my boys 1st birthday is May 19th.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Lo, as much as I like the full coat, Hank's pictures are one of the best arguments I've seen for the short cut - who could resist that face?!? I love the 2nd with his head tilted.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> Ryan, as much as I like the full coat, Hank's pictures are one of the best arguments I've seen for the short cut - who could resist that face?!? I love the 2nd with his head tilted.


Jill,
I actually used Cody's pictures (although not "officially" a Hav) in my "binder" for the groomer... thank you for sharing your wonderful pup.

*'Lo*


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hank looks fabulous!

Is that a Disney marathon medal I see???? Is it Hanks??


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh, I just love this guy! Super cute!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

gelbergirl said:


> Hank looks fabulous!
> 
> Is that a Disney marathon medal I see???? Is it Hanks??


gelbergirl,
We've taken Hank with us to both Disney World and Disneyland to run the full (and Goofy 39.3 miles) and half Marathons respectively. We're running the Disneyland Half again this year.

He usually plays with the medals only for a bit before he gets bored with them  I wish we could take him on a run, but I doubt Havs are built for long distance running...the most he's "walked" is about 3 to 4 miles.

I've posted past pics here and here

My wife will be running in the Nike Women's Marathon (in San Francisco) this year... I doubt she'll let Hank have the Tiffany medal they give out. And I'll be running the NYC Marathon later in the year - he can have that medal. Since we've taken him wherever we fly (in the continental US) the little one has a trip to the Bay Area and Manhattan in his future.

BTW Henry kinda looks like Hank... please post more pictures of the little guy.
take care,
*'Lo*


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Lo...

Hank has got THE MOST extraordinary eyes!! I would definitely take him to a professional photographer...what a dream he would be to photograph!

Now that you can see his eyes, do you feel more connected to him??
My Hav's just adore my husband, and when he talks to them, their eyes say it all!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

imamurph said:


> Lo...
> 
> Hank has got THE MOST extraordinary eyes!! I would definitely take him to a professional photographer...what a dream he would be to photograph!
> 
> ...


Diane,
I never realized that, but we _do_ feel more connected to the little guy...if that were even possible. Hav eyes really are very expressive.

:wave:
Thanks,
*'Lo*


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah....no doubt Tritia feels that way about her new dog...His eyes just nail your heart 
senseless!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hank really looks wonderful! He has a very nice clip. It reminds me of Maddie's clip---also a super nice looking clip. Love his eyes....

As Hank has gotten older he has lightened alot huh? I see there is alot of difference in your avatar pix vs.the clip photos. The sables seem to change so much....keeps you guessing!:biggrin1:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

'Lo, I have to disagree, I think his bangs look perfect - he is adorable!

If I'd had the nerve to post Tessa's bangs after a groomer got hold of her and cut them straight across and shaved her nose (against my instructions) you would see the difference, lol!

he's amazing!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think this is the best puppy cut I've seen. I will have to try to duplicate it!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, that is a GREAT puppy cut, 'Lo. It looks so natural. He is just absolutely gorgeous. I LOVE his coloring and expression. Ha ha, yes, I say Biscuit is a miniature sheepdog, too. Well, I just picked B. up with his new puppy cut (not as subtle and artistic as sweet Hank's) and will post soon on the "blue plastic" thread.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Yesterday Lizzie had her face trimmed. We left her coat alone. I wanted to post pictures but Lizzie and Benji were so tired they headed straight to our bed and didn't stir for hours. 

Lo, thanks for the pictures. Actually, the groomer and vet's staff thought that were Lizzie's pictures. It is really amazing how similar their color marking is.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Lo01 said:


> Suzanne,
> I actually used many pictures of Sierra as reference for Hank's haircut... you do a great job maintaining her coat.
> 
> *'Lo*


Thank you so much for this lovely compliment and the ones further on in this thread!

I am so glad Sierra can serve as example with such a handsome result!!!

Sierra is honoured


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Suzanne,

Sierra is our Netherlands Idol! She should be on the cover of COSMO Dog!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Yesterday Lizzie had her face trimmed. We left her coat alone. I wanted to post pictures but Lizzie and Benji were so tired they headed straight to our bed and didn't stir for hours.
> 
> Lo, thanks for the pictures. Actually, the groomer and vet's staff thought that were Lizzie's pictures. It is really amazing how similar their color marking is.


Poornima,
Please,please, please post picture's of Hank's "twin." Did she end up keeping her black tipping in her hair? No doubt, she'll be so very adorable.

BTW I agree with Diane...
Sierra is our Netherlands Top Model :biggrin1:

*'Lo*


----------



## havahav (Jan 19, 2007)

Very Cute! I have been thinking of cutting Maddy for the summer. This is a great look! I am going to get out the scissors tomorrow and start her summer makeover. 

Paula


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Poornima - I agree - I'm dying to see Lizzie's trim. She's such a cutie pie.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Ditto!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Thanks guys 
I of course agree, however I am biased *grins*

I am preparing myself mentally to give Sierra a whole body trim in 2 weeks, just cut the dry ends and get back in to her "streamlined but still a full Hav"-look, for the Summer, not a puppy cut but "Sierra Style" , her fur has almost reached the ground again... so I have to give it another go.....her head I always keep up to date, it's the rest, the body sides and front that keep growing for longer....

It takes me hours, and I am dreading it a bit, but at least it will look exactly like I want it  however not as perfect as a groomer's job, but I will love it 

I'll post before and after pics..... however, if your don't see much of a difference, the job is done best!! Because that means it's perfectly done *grins*

Isn't it funny how we can work ourselves up when our dogs get combine with scissors.....

Can we see some more Hank pic's? His colouring is soooo handsome!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

mugsy has a 'hair' appointment for the 29th of april and i have been seriously thinking about this cut since the thread started.
my initial plan was to just keep his face, feet and rear trimmed but hank's cut looks perfect to me for the mugster.
mugs looks quite disheveled lately despite daily grooming so maybe something a bit shorter would be better.

joe


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Stunning...I am sooo jealous as Winston looked terrible [still does but getting better] after his hatch job...plus she cut off one of his eyelashes [the whole eye!] and he has horrible tear stains....

Oh and my groomer must have tossed yuppy's instructions and all the pictures I had printed and handed to her...GRRRRR.

Really cute!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

TnTWalter said:


> Stunning...I am sooo jealous as Winston looked terrible [still does but getting better] after his hatch job...plus she cut off one of his eyelashes [the whole eye!] and he has horrible tear stains....
> 
> Oh and my groomer must have tossed yuppy's instructions and all the pictures I had printed and handed to her...GRRRRR.
> 
> Really cute!


I wouldn't worry too much about Winston... he looked great during his birthday party (a belated Happy Birthday to him BTW). It does grow back. You wouldn't believe it but our family took a long while getting used to Hank's cut...

Regards,
*'Lo*


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

He looks great! I love that last picture. It's a beautiful shot.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I love the cut, they did a great job.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Poornima - I'm amazed at how much Lizzie and Hank look alike now. Almost like twins. We should post side by side photos.


----------



## Wesleysmom (Dec 20, 2007)

He looks awesome! Much better than Wes does. Wes looks like all the Lhasos and Shih Tzus. 
I miss my little sheep dog too!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Poornima - I'm amazed at how much Lizzie and Hank look alike now. Almost like twins. We should post side by side photos.


Lisa,
Poornima actually showed Hank's picture to the groomer and thought he was Lizzie. It's as if they were separated at birth. :biggrin1: One week later Hank's hair is growing sooo fast, he's starting to get the bangs again...back to the OE Sheepdog look. He's still so much easier to groom right now -- less matting with his blowing coat.

Lanette,
Please share pictures of Wes...I'm sure he looks fine. A bonus with any haircut -- they keep their wonderful personalities, even if they look 10 pounds lighter.

All the best,
*'Lo*


----------



## Daedal7 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hank's cut is really terrific! The groomer I just used I don't think ever worked on a Hav before - this'll be a great ref. photo!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

I have bookmarked Hank's cut. It is the best I have seen and I am terrified of Moxie's first haircut. Did you show a picture, what did you describe to the groomer? Wish we were in Colorado Springs!
I love Hank's name! It suits him.


----------



## kimyd (Apr 24, 2008)

Hank looks marvelous!


----------

